# Equipment Rack Source



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions for a good source for a HT equipment rack? I'm just finishing my basement and built in a closet (for lack of better term) with an open end for my HT equipment. I want to put in a metal equipment rack with adjustable shelves ect. that can be bolted to the concrete floor to hold my reciever, 622, PS3, etc., etc. If anyone has a brand or source they used before I'd appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I was just looking at this very thing a couple of days ago: http://www.rackmountsolutions.net/ & http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/equipment-racks-3.html

These are a couple of quick ones. None of these fit my needs though. I'm looking for a wheeled rack, so I can turn it 90 degrees to get behind it in my media closet. There are a couple out there, but they are way too expensive for me right now.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i would like to see a few replies to this as well, as this is something that i am going to be looking into....


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check www.newark.com -- they're a long time Chicago based electronics distributor. They carry a wide variety of equipment racks from Bud Industries and Hoffman Enclosures. Be prepared to shell out a fair amount of cash -- they aren't cheap!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I was just looking at this very thing a couple of days ago: http://www.rackmountsolutions.net/ & http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/equipment-racks-3.html
> 
> These are a couple of quick ones. None of these fit my needs though. I'm looking for a wheeled rack, so I can turn it 90 degrees to get behind it in my media closet. There are a couple out there, but they are way too expensive for me right now.


I purposely made mine a closet (of course the floorplan lent itself to this) with another door so I can walk in and directly access the back of everything. It also has some nice shelving for Movies and CDs and the patch panel for all my Cat5 and Coax. :joy:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Many of the Home Theater audio/video provides feature Mid-Atlantic brand equiment racks. These are modular, and can be configured to almost any size, storage need, and equipment match. They also offer custom front equipment plates to give things a "custom fit" look. Things like cooling fans, DVD drawers, and other things are available.

I had one of these installed (built in) in my custom dedicated Home Theater, and we still enjoy its benefits. I also have (myself) adjust things a bit over time, as I've added or changed equipment. I also have a "closet" for access behind the rack. Its nice to have the ease and flexibility to do that.

Many Home Theater providers offer their products, or you can order online as well.

Here is their main website:

http://www.middleatlantic.com/


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

You can buy rack rails that mount to studs also, so if you plan it right, you can do a wall rack without having to buy a complete rack system, which will be covered up anyway.

There ar a couple of good threads over at AVS about racks with quite a few "homemade" racks that look as good as any pre bought setup ever could.

Show Me Your Rack!

DIY Racks


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I was just looking at this very thing a couple of days ago: http://www.rackmountsolutions.net/


The 2 post open relay rack looks like it will work perfectly for me and it's under $200 - which I'm pleased with considering how much I'm spending on everything else! With Shelves and everything else I'm thinking I can still be under $500, well worth it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm looking for something in that range, but with that 90 degree turn. Unfortunately I haven;t found it. My media closet is fairly small and I had it built with the house, so I never see my equipment. Everthing is on a wooden shelving system currently that is pretty cheesy. It never gets seen but it is difficult to work in new equipment since the wooden shelve are tough to move around, especially since the AVR-5805 weighs in at 100 lbs and the AVR-3806 is nearly 50, add two DVRs, a DVD player, a Russound, a new BDP-S550 (thanks Santa), and my networking equipment and runs, it is little disorganized and shelving like this that can swivel out would be rocking. 

Though, it sounds like you may have found what you need. Kewl!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I just thought of another place, and they are all over the country, so there may be one near you, Graybar (www.graybar.com). They carry all kinds of networking stuff and do have racks you can build from the ground up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This was my solution. I bought some Middle Atlantic rails and installed them in what was a book case. I took the back wall out of the bookcase, which backed into my utility/laundry room. I built a box for the rack and installed it through the space formerly occupied by the bookshelf, backing into the utility room. The back has a removable door for access to wiring as needed. I need to install some cooling fans so that I can reinstall the door though.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Richard, how often do you use your fireplace? Does it give your screen fits?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Richard, how often do you use your fireplace? Does it give your screen fits?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not to mention "simulate" heat well.....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

He does live in Florida, if I remember right, it can't get _that_ cold there.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just built a rack with 2X4's, put in rack rails, adjustable shelves, casters on the bottom and then painted the whole thing black. Turned out great and cost me less than $50.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That looks great man! Awesome job! I seem to recall seeing these photos before. I really like the pictures above too, nice touch.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Smiddy.

I need to update all of my pictures. Those are all 4 years old and several things have changed (number of DVD's/BD, equipment, etc.). Just can't seem to find the time.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep, time is something we tend to run out of it seems, like clock work.  you've given me a great idea though...I may build mine too. What did you use for shelves, pine? I have a 100 lb receiver, I know it will bend to piss out of a pine board or even something like particle board.

EDIT: Reread it, rackrails, so metal?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Richard King said:


> This was my solution. I bought some Middle Atlantic rails and installed them in what was a book case. I took the back wall out of the bookcase, which backed into my utility/laundry room. I built a box for the rack and installed it through the space formerly occupied by the bookshelf, backing into the utility room. The back has a removable door for access to wiring as needed. I need to install some cooling fans so that I can reinstall the door though.


Not fair using an old Rave recording of KT Tunstall on "Later With Jules Holland"!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Spartanstew....... 

nice job, looks good!!!
what kind of rack rails did you use?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Yep, time is something we tend to run out of it seems, like clock work.  you've given me a great idea though...I may build mine too. What did you use for shelves, pine? I have a 100 lb receiver, I know it will bend to piss out of a pine board or even something like particle board.
> 
> EDIT: Reread it, rackrails, so metal?


smiddy, i may build one out of wood as well and probably paint it black. i will probably use poplar for mine(it takes paint very good) except for my AVR shelf..... i will use oak for it. oak is very hard and doesnt bend like pine. hell, you may even want to double up your AVR shelf.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Yep, time is something we tend to run out of it seems, like clock work.  you've given me a great idea though...I may build mine too. What did you use for shelves, pine? I have a 100 lb receiver, I know it will bend to piss out of a pine board or even something like particle board.
> 
> EDIT: Reread it, rackrails, so metal?


The shelves are made from 3/4" plywood that I had left over from building my riser. Just cut them all to the same width and depth. Since the span is less than 2', they're pretty strong. My Pio Elite receiver is 50 lbs and there's no problem with it. You could always double up the plywood (or go with 1 3/4" maple/oak) and make the top shelf non-adjustable and you'd be good to go (since the weakpoint would be the pressure on the rail supports and not the wood itself).

I attached SHELF STANDARDS (but in black) to each of the 4 vertical posts and then used the supports (very bottom of that link) to hold each shelf

Here's a picture of the shelf standard with support attached (but in brass):


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

smiddy said:


> Richard, how often do you use your fireplace? Does it give your screen fits?


I actuallly do use the fireplace once in a while in the Winter and so far no problem. The screen is home made using a Masonite backing board with a plastic sheet as the screen material. So far it hasn't caught fire.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> Not fair using an old Rave recording of KT Tunstall on "Later With Jules Holland"!!


:lol: I discovered KT on that show and am a fan. A very talented lady. I miss Rave.  I guess I could have picked Grace Potter too. I have an external drive full of good Rave stuff.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I need to build something under the window in the picture for storing some of my record albums. Right now they are packed up in "milk carton" crates in a spare bedroom. The problem is that there is no room in the bedroom anymore.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> smiddy, i may build one out of wood as well and probably paint it black. i will probably use poplar for mine(it takes paint very good) except for my AVR shelf..... i will use oak for it. oak is very hard and doesnt bend like pine. hell, you may even want to double up your AVR shelf.....


I will put this done on my honey do list for the Holidays (I get two weeks). Mrs. Smiddy has already assigned me quite a few things already. I think I will consider doubling up. If you do yours and I do mine we should post them in here.



spartanstew said:


> The shelves are made from 3/4" plywood that I had left over from building my riser. Just cut them all to the same width and depth. Since the span is less than 2', they're pretty strong. My Pio Elite receiver is 50 lbs and there's no problem with it. You could always double up the plywood (or go with 1 3/4" maple/oak) and make the top shelf non-adjustable and you'd be good to go (since the weakpoint would be the pressure on the rail supports and not the wood itself).
> 
> I attached SHELF STANDARDS (but in black) to each of the 4 vertical posts and then used the supports (very bottom of that link) to hold each shelf
> 
> ...


Thanks man...awesome. Inspiring really! I will have to purchase all the materials, I have no scrap laying around, so that should be fun, going to the _man_ store as my Smiddellette and I call it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I actuallly do use the fireplace once in a while in the Winter and so far no problem. The screen is home made using a Masonite backing board with a plastic sheet as the screen material. So far it hasn't caught fire.


I suspect the Masonite will be fine, its the plastic sheet and other accouterments. Looks very nice man!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I need to build something under the window in the picture for storing some of my record albums. Right now they are packed up in "milk carton" crates in a spare bedroom. The problem is that there is no room in the bedroom anymore.


Do the words "Fire Code" mean anything to you.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK....I agree with Smiddy that your setup is very nice to look at, and likely even better to see in person and hear as well. I'm sure the fireplace gets only occasional use, and then only a small portion of the year.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Thanks man...awesome. Inspiring really! I will have to purchase all the materials, I have no scrap laying around, so that should be fun, going to the _man_ store as my Smiddellette and I call it.


Here's the stand/equipment rack I built for our living room, if you'd rather have a lowboy:


































Had to take a little more time with that one as it's looked at a bit more.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Here's the stand/equipment rack I built for our living room, if you'd rather have a lowboy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are officially the handy man! Nice job...I'm thinking my media closet won't need to spartanstew touch you put onto this lowboy as you call it. Nice work though...


----------

